
A ban on immigration is an attack on Silicon Valley - DiabloD3
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/03/a-ban-on-immigration-is-an-attack-on-silicon-valley/
======
tokenizer
> The tech industry is a global one, and it depends on hiring workers and
> employees from around the world.

Honestly, this sounds very Pro American Corporations, and very anti-other
countries.

No one ever mentions Brain Drain -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_capital_flight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_capital_flight)

It's a disservice to young and struggling Americans, and young and struggling
youth in other countries, by making it harder for youth here to find jobs, and
robbing other nations and cultures of their best.

> The tech industry is a global one, and it depends on hiring workers and
> employees from around the world.

So there's no need for immigration for tech. Remote working, new start ups in
other nations.

I see no problem with restructuring our immigration patterns, especially if it
helps young Americans already here gets jobs more easily, and enriches other
nations and peoples, so they don't have to "move to the US" for a future. My
ideal world has people working in their own countries, for their own families
and culture, not for the established corporations of the West.

